# Foxpro calls and volume control



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I've learned quite a bit from reading articles in Predator Xtreme magazine and watching some different shows on tv, been volume is discussed it seems they are very vague. Start out out low, slowly increase volume. Got it. My question is (for Foxpro users) what number do you start on, how many numbers do you go up at a time, and how long do you wait before each increase in volume? Also, do you go up in volume during each sound, and if so do you start out low at the next sound? Or do you progressively go up in volume at each stand? Just wondering what others are doing for the sake of conversation. Not sure if there's a right or wrong...


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cant answer the question completely.But about half the times I set up,(seems like more often) I get a coyote running at me within 30 seconds!! They must be laying down within a couple hundred yards.
When that dont happen,,,I find it is much less likely I am going to see one at all. That is why I start out low volume!!

But I have called many in after that first couple minutes.. After a minute or 2,,I crank it up quite loud for a very short time. 30 seconds or so. At this point I find you can do almost anything you want. Up and down,,, and have had one come in 45 minutes later. It came in extremely cautious.

I normally only call for 30 minutes per set.

I have had so many come in so quickly that now before I hit play!!! I lock and load,,,saftey off and ready!!!!

How loud completely depends on the set up and the wind. If in a tight area of swamps,,leave it play longer on low as it might take longer for them to get to you. And cranking it up and down,,IMO,,works,,as though a dying rabbit is screaming in different directions.

I do not hunt fields,,thats a whole different thing.


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

Howls I always run 9 or 10 on the volume. Any prey noises anywhere from 6 to 10. Normally don't turn anything up while it's playing, sometimes I'll turn it down after its been on for a bit.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

flash5153 said:


> about half the times I set up I get a coyote running at me within 30 seconds!! When that dont happen...I find it is much less likely I am going to see one at all.



I agree with you here for sure. My percentage is way lower than yours, but when it happens it is very early in the calling sequence.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

zac_369 said:


> Howls I always run 9 or 10 on the volume. Any prey noises anywhere from 6 to 10. Normally don't turn anything up while it's playing, sometimes I'll turn it down after its been on for a bit.


What call are you running? On my Fury2 that would be incredibly low volume.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

zac_369 said:


> Howls I always run 9 or 10 on the volume. Any prey noises anywhere from 6 to 10. Normally don't turn anything up while it's playing, sometimes I'll turn it down after its been on for a bit.


Which call? My shockwave goes to 40 lol. For what it's worth, I've seen just as many dogs after 45 min as I have in the first ten. I've shot fox after 90 mins.


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry. I think it's the spitfire? One of the lower end models, volume goes from 0 to 10


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

My fusion goes from 1-40 in volume. 
In dense cover or near it I will start around 10, for 3-5 minutes. Then go up to 20 or so for another.3-5, then up to 30-34 for 5-10 then back down. 
I often will vary volume in any given sound except vocals.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I try to keep my summer sets at about 30 minutes, winter up to 45-1hr.
Last year I called in 8 coyotes in 12hrs, and most of them were after the 30 minute mark ( dont ask how many I got, because the missed opportunities or missed cost me about 1k $)


----------

